# Site Recommendation Algarve



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

It’s that time of the year again we finish work end of October and the tunnel is booked we plan to go to Portugal this year for 3 months .

We normally move every other day or if we find a nice place we will stay a bit longer, we stay on aires , wild camp and also use ACSI Sites .This year we plan to book into a site for a month not sure if we can last for a month without getting itchy feet but we are going to try .

Looking for a site in the Algarve close to the sea and not too far from a town or within cycle distance as we are not taking the car and must be cheapish lol .

Also any updates on electronic toll roads, wild camping spots and aires or any other info what might come in handy. 



Paul


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

See my post on the Chicken Run..

ray.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> See my post on the Chicken Run..
> 
> ray.


I saw it ray we may end up there lol .... welcome to pop over for a drink if we end up there.

Im sure I read somewhere they don't have much hardstanding and we all know it can rain in Portugal.

Paul


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

They have hard standing I have one booked :wink: ..


ray


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Called in at the chicken run in April a bit disappointed not that they were advertising any thing they weren't but I had read more into it than there was must stop using those rosé coloured glasses, moved on to one up in the hills it's in the book lovely but a bit remote without a car,
Personally the aire at manta rota was good for ten days or so though people are there from start to finish,mainly for the dog on the beach i think 7 euros now includes wi-fi and 3hrs electric, people had also been at minas domingos for months but I think they were taking the urine ,


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We intended to stay at Armacao de Pera Camping for one night and ended up staying 11 WEEKS !!!!

here is a link

http://www.camping-armacao-pera.com/home_eng.html

We loved it

DJM


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

rugbyken said:


> Called in at the chicken run in April a bit disappointed not that they were advertising any thing they weren't but I had read more into it than there was must stop using those rosé coloured glasses, moved on to one up in the hills it's in the book lovely but a bit remote without a car,
> Personally the aire at manta rota was good for ten days or so though people are there from start to finish,mainly for the dog on the beach i think 7 euros now includes wi-fi and 3hrs electric, people had also been at minas domingos for months but I think they were taking the urine ,


We stayed at manta rota for a week when it was free it was ok , thanx for the heads up on price and wifi good to know these things .

Paul


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi
> 
> We intended to stay at Armacao de Pera Camping for one night and ended up staying 11 WEEKS !!!!
> 
> ...


Thanx DJM

Looks ok I will get the boss to check it out

Paul


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

If you are going to be there before Christmas I would not bother to book. The 'crowds' don't appear until after New Year. There's a site at Monte Gordo and also an unofficial stop across the road by the beach, Manta Rota as said, site at Fuseta which is next to a small beach and fishing harbour, sites at OLhao and Faro Island though I would not really recommend either, site at Quateira, site at Albufeira and also a Camper Park which is cheaper and nearer the town but both a decent walk. 

But if want cheap, near a beautiful beach, bars, restaurants then I can recommend the Aire at Praia da Rocha near Portimau. No facilities but emptying point and water. Was €2.50 a night this year plus €2 for 100 litres of water. Its big and don't be put off by the front part which just looks like a car park, there's a gravel part next and then a large field at the back. Portimau harbour is a short cycle ride or walk away.

There is also an Aire at Alvor, not far away, again basic but a little more expensive, however it is a delightful little fishing village.

Oh and just in case you are interested there is a lot of good birdwatching on the Algarve.

JohnW


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

HI,

I believe they have not long built a new shower block at Alvor.

Info needs to be checked but my parents go ever year (apartment) to Alvor and said they have done it up this year.

Alvor is a nice town and on the longest beach in the Algarve.

Spence


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Going a bit further West, there is probably the best commercial campsite in Europe at Turiscampo near Luz (1.5 miles) and Lagos (5km) www.turiscampo.com/en/ They do good rates for monthly stays in the Winter.
For a town site there is an aire-type site by the sports arena in Lagos or...
for those with any sort of military service background anywhere at any time in any country, there is a lovely site at the other end of Lagos. I reckon they would accept you if you were a secret service private from the Kremlin!

Patrick


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Wizzo said:


> If you are going to be there before Christmas I would not bother to book. The 'crowds' don't appear until after New Year. There's a site at Monte Gordo and also an unofficial stop across the road by the beach, Manta Rota as said, site at Fuseta which is next to a small beach and fishing harbour, sites at OLhao and Faro Island though I would not really recommend either, site at Quateira, site at Albufeira and also a Camper Park which is cheaper and nearer the town but both a decent walk.
> 
> But if want cheap, near a beautiful beach, bars, restaurants then I can recommend the Aire at Praia da Rocha near Portimau. No facilities but emptying point and water. Was €2.50 a night this year plus €2 for 100 litres of water. Its big and don't be put off by the front part which just looks like a car park, there's a gravel part next and then a large field at the back. Portimau harbour is a short cycle ride or walk away.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the info I will pass it onto the boss / Lynne lol ... we have stayed on Aire at Praia da Rocha it was good but not much shade

Paul


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Thankyou for the info Patrick and Spence will check them out


Paul


----------

